# New Holland TM series



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Anybody have any opinions on the New Holland TM series tractors? Tractor in question is a TM120 2wd, powershift. I would pull a round baler with it. I need a baler tractor sometime in the next few weeks. I would prefer a CIH MX Maxxum, but can't find a deal that I like. Any information would be useful.


----------

